# DISH PVR921 Wins CES 2003 Innovations Award



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

CES (Consumer Electronics Show) 2003 does not start until next week but the DISHPVR 921 (HDTV PVR) has already been selected to receive the best of innovations award. HERE is the link to the CES innovations awards (picture of the 921 too).


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It won the award alright, but it was a pretty narrow category to win in. How many new and innovative satellite recievers are produced every year to have a chance at the award? Makes you wonder if it is a year late just so they could get the award again! (721 won last year).


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

I am curious does the 921 have different set of developers from the 501 and the 721 working on it? The reason I'm curious is that will probably guarantee a slightly different interface. I have a 501 and a 721, and always forget the slight differences when going back and forth. I'd rather not have a slightly different 3rd receiver, my wife would probably kill me.

Jeff


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

New inovation awards has to do withproducts from the electronics industry as a whole, rather than certain categories of products.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I would hope that it runs the same software as the 721. If it was the same code, one would hope that the bugs would all be worked out before the 921 arrives and the 921 does not have to suffer through the bugs that the DP/501/721 all went through.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They could also use the same software to fix some of the bugs in the 921 that they do on the 721.


----------

